
Ask HN: Why is there still no kill ring in “modern” OSes? - mhdhn
In Emacs you can “kill” text, then “yank” it later. If you kill a second, third, ..., nth time,  you can cycle through the “kill ring” to yank some previous kill. Nowadays we have copy&#x2F;paste from the preinternet age, and that’s it. Poor users could not possibly ever want to get to the 2nd, 3rd, ..., nth kill — only the latest. WTF?
======
haecceity
There’s clipboard history on Windows with windows key + V.

~~~
mhdhn
Did not know this. How long has this been in Windows? MacOS?

~~~
haecceity
Pretty recent. Not sure about macs, you might need a third party app.

